

JSCocoa Interactive Console for iPhone - twampss
http://ido.nu/kuma/2008/11/22/jscocoa-interactive-console-for-iphone/

======
delackner
What does this gain you beyond what you can already do in a debugger? Writing
Mac apps in Objective-C I got really used to just setting a breakpoint in the
code in question and in gdb calling methods and even replacing variables with
the output of method calls, which covers everything he seems to be doing in
the sample on his page...

